

Tell HN: eBay SPAMS with no opt out - mark_l_watson

I am really annoyed with eBay. Some jerk somehow signed up with my email address and eBay HAS NO WAY FOR ME TO OPT OUT of all of the annoying emails they have been sending me (every purchase; suggested purchases, etc.). Clicking on the opt-out link requires me to login, which I obviously can not do since I don&#x27;t have the jerk&#x27;s password.<p>It seems really sloppy for an online company like eBay to let someone sign up with an email address that is not theirs.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mark_l_watson
I didn't get any suggestions, but here is what I did: I sent an email to
[admin,root,contact,info,help]@ebay.com explaining the problem with sample
SPAM emails. I don't really expect any response.

I also, since I don't use eBay, set a spam + delete filter from anything from
*.ebay.com

